# Books on the nightstand - What are you currently reading?



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

Like a "What's in your hand" thread, but for books! What is your current page turner (or 'next button' pusher for the e-reader enthusiasts?

Just finished re-reading Catch 22 for the 3rd time over the weekend. Started 'The House of God' last night. Very similar to Catch 22, but in the medical profession, set in a learning hospital following the journey of the interns. Finished 3 chapters last night. very good so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (5/10/20)

I use an e reader lots Stephen King, Dean Koontz, The Witcher series, Of ice and Fire. Lots of titles from here https://www.free-ebooks.net/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/10/20)

A book I've read many times since the mid 90's, downloaded and bought the paperback.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/20)

I'm not a big book reader... the last book I read was Clan of the Cave Bear and the subsequent books.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/20)

This one is up next... then after that he's oldies (Digital Fortress and Deception Point)...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> This one is up next... then after that he's oldies (Digital Fortress and Deception Point)...



I enjoyed Digital Fortress a lot!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

Does this count?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 209835


Noooooo. Lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a big book reader... the last book I read was Clan of the Cave Bear and the subsequent books.
> View attachment 209812



Brilliant series!! I enjoyed every one of them!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Like a "What's in your hand" thread, but for books! What is your current page turner (or 'next button' pusher for the e-reader enthusiasts?
> 
> Just finished re-reading Catch 22 for the 3rd time over the weekend. Started 'The House of God' last night. Very similar to Catch 22, but in the medical profession, set in a learning hospital following the journey of the interns. Finished 3 chapters last night. very good so far.




@Dela Rey Steyn Sounds interesting - I enjoy any medical books. I'm going to order it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Noooooo. Lol


Whats a better story than to read how real people are being saved from cigs due to vaping. THE TRUE STORY OF ECIGSSA. lol and get some tips on do's and dont's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

Hooked said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn Sounds interesting - I enjoy any medical books. I'm going to order it.


It's more about the characters and their journey than it is about medicine. The environment it is based in is simply a hospital. But still a very good read so far. Starts of a bit raunchy  but the story develops quite quickly into it's main focus. Just a heads up

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)

Becoming Michelle Obama (written by Michelle Obama) was a fascinating book.

When I finished that, I delved into this and could not put it down, sometimes reading until the early hours of the morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Whats a better story than to read how real people are being saved from cigs due to vaping. THE TRUE STORY OF ECIGSSA. lol and get some tips on do's and dont's.


What if I don't like all the characters lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)

Just a question out of curiosity - do you lend books to your friends?

Been there, done that, never again. I lent about 5 books to someone and the excuses as to why they were not being returned actually made for some interesting reading. In fact, I told the borrower that I couldn't wait to hear what her next excuse would be, as she was pretty creative. I finally got one book back - two years later.

*NEVER, EVER AGAIN!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> What if I don't like all the characters lol


Guess you can change some characters seing that you are also in it lol. And might just be one of the main caracters.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

Sorry @Dela Rey Steyn for derail i will stop lol. Just a little fun sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Guess you can change some characters seing that you are also in it lol. And might just be one of the main caracters.


I just use the ignore function lol. Works a charm.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/20)

Stranger said:


> I use an e reader lots Stephen King, Dean Koontz, The Witcher series, Of ice and Fire. Lots of titles from here https://www.free-ebooks.net/


I love my eReader. It's both a joy and a frustration carrying a whole library around and wondering if one will ever have enough time to read all the books.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> I love my eReader. It's both a joy and a frustration carrying a whole library around and wondering if one will ever have enough time to read all the books.



I used an ereader on international flights, but I'm still old-school. I prefer to read paper. 
But here's the thing - what does one do with the books after reading them? I'm loathe to start a huge collection again. I had about 500 books which I donated to various places just before I left SA. Now it seems that my collection is starting up again, but now, it's much more expensive!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (6/10/20)

Hooked said:


> Just a question out of curiosity - do you lend books to your friends?
> 
> Been there, done that, never again. I lent about 5 books to someone and the excuses as to why they were not being returned actually made for some interesting reading. In fact, I told the borrower that I couldn't wait to hear what her next excuse would be, as she was pretty creative. I finally got one book back - two years later.
> 
> *NEVER, EVER AGAIN!!!*



I don’t loan books. I give them away.
I am very peculiar and will not accept a book with a bent page or cover.
The best stress relieving and anxiety easing was to just tell the person that I was gifting them the book. If it was great, I usually just buy it again in the hopes my child will read it when they are cable and older.

Amazon kindle is my new best friend and also, the sheer cost of purchasing a hardback from the USA and delivery to SA was usually very expensive and prohibited the experience, having a book available for 10usd and available to read instantly makes Amazon my first choice.

My Amazon kindle app is probably my most expensive app based on the sheer amount of purchases I have made but it’s worth it.

My lingering question is as follows:
At what point does one stop reading new content and enjoy or re-read some of their favorite texts? Granted one could continue reading new material till the day they die but I often enjoy going back and re-reading texts I found enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/10/20)

Christos said:


> I don’t loan books. I give them away.
> I am very peculiar and will not accept a book with a bent page or cover.
> The best stress relieving and anxiety easing was to just tell the person that I was gifting them the book. If it was great, I usually just buy it again in the hopes my child will read it when they are cable and older.
> 
> ...



I re-read quite often, but try to keep to 1-2 new books a month.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 209835


Yes it counts, I just read the same one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/10/20)

Christos said:


> I don’t loan books. I give them away.
> I am very peculiar and will not accept a book with a bent page or cover.
> The best stress relieving and anxiety easing was to just tell the person that I was gifting them the book. If it was great, I usually just buy it again in the hopes my child will read it when they are cable and older.
> 
> ...



@Christos You're right about the price and for that reason I may well invest in an e-reader again, just for books which I can't get in SA. Did you buy the Kindle in SA, or through Amazon? And how does it work then? You order a Kindle book through them, through an app?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/10/20)

Books from these authors to name a few are always on my re-read list

Raymond E Feist
David Gemmell
Pierce Brown
Terry Brooks 
Piers Anthony

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (6/10/20)

Hooked said:


> @Christos You're right about the price and for that reason I may well invest in an e-reader again, just for books which I can't get in SA. Did you buy the Kindle in SA, or through Amazon? And how does it work then? You order a Kindle book through them, through an app?


I use an iPad Pro.
You download the kindle app which works on any android or iOS tablet even your phone but I don’t recommend using a phone.

You create your Amazon account online and link your credit card to the account and you are off!

when browsing for books, you can either search the kindle section or on the right there is usually an option of paperback or kindle edition. You can send the sample to your preferred device which is usually the first chapter or downright purchase.

I did have a kindle subscription initially which was awesome but a lot of the books I wanted to read were not free and I wasn’t interested in the titles which were free. The kindle subscription is similar to a library where you check out items but return them when you are done. I prefer buying books because they remain in my library forever!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (6/10/20)

P.S. @Hooked check for specials as they usually have the first month or first 2, months of a subscription free. I recall paying 7USD for 3 month subscription after that the price was 10USD monthly.
edit: when i canceled they offered me another month free to reconsider but I ended up using the free month and canceling anyways as I want to own my books.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Slick (7/10/20)

Good morning people,was just browsing through this thread and showed it to my sister in law who sells new and used books at very good prices,she sells alot of the titles that were mentioned above,if anyone is interested in buying from her please contact me privately so I can share her details and if this message is not allowed then [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can delete it,she runs her business from home and is doing very well because of her prices,she also ships all over SA with Fastway couriers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/10/20)

The best way to enjoy the silence

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (13/10/20)

Slick said:


> Good morning people,was just browsing through this thread and showed it to my sister in law who sells new and used books at very good prices,she sells alot of the titles that were mentioned above,if anyone is interested in buying from her please contact me privately so I can share her details and if this message is not allowed then g0g can delete it,she runs her business from home and is doing very well because of her prices,she also ships all over SA with Fastway couriers



Thanks for this @Slick - I've placed my first order. Four books for a total of R280. WOW!!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)

Stranger said:


> I use an e reader lots Stephen King, Dean Koontz, The Witcher series, Of ice and Fire. Lots of titles from here https://www.free-ebooks.net/


YAY - another King / Koontz fan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)

Gripping WWII story ,based on true events. a British soldier and a Czech girl 1944.


''THE PRISONER'S WIFE — *MAGGIE* BROOKES. Inspired by the true story of a daring deception, a young Czech woman is plunged into the horrors of a Nazi prisoner-of-war camp to be with the English soldier she loves.''

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (14/10/20)

One of my all time favorites

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## fbb1964 (19/10/20)

Fascinating book

For more than a decade, Jacques Pauw has traversed his native continent in pursuit of warlords and drug traffickers, child soldiers and charlatans, adventure and anarchy. What he found was a rich array of personalities and a panoply of stories, ranging from the profoundly tragic to the intensely personal. Pauw’s stories range from South Africa to Rwanda, from Sierra Leone and the Sudan to Mozambique. Readers are taken behind the scenes of sensational news reports with compassion, humour and occasional cynicism and emerge in the knowledge that, even if it’s true that there is nothing new out of Africa, the writer has found fresh ways to present time-honoured tales of love, life, misery and mortality.




https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B004Q9SRRE/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_VCmJFb62C2EKC

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (19/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/10/20)

Use to love Stephen King. But his old novels such as Misery, Pet Semetary, Salems Lot, etc
His new stuff is horrible

Jeffery Deaver (Bone Collector) is also a favourite of mine. But the last few books in the series was monotonous

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/10/20)

Stranger said:


> One of my all time favorites
> View attachment 210774


Brilliant book. So much better than the movie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/20)

I bought these books from @Slick's sister-in-law. It's hard to believe that they're second-hand, as they're in excellent condition. And I paid only R280 for all of them! I arranged for Pudo to collect from her house, so I paid only R60 courier fee.

I would highly recommend @Slick's sister-in-law!
















A notebook was included for my comments, along with a hand-written note. A lovely, personal touch!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## fbb1964 (22/10/20)

Nice one for during lockdowns here.. Probably not a night stand book but very informative for what you can do with it




https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B087JYLS6Y/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_qSpKFbXW13R1G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Nice one for during lockdowns here.. Probably not a night stand book but very informative for what you can do with it
> 
> View attachment 211415
> 
> ...



@Stranger, one for your nightstand?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (22/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Nice one for during lockdowns here.. Probably not a night stand book but very informative for what you can do with it
> 
> View attachment 211415
> 
> ...



Just what I need! I bought an air-fryer a week ago (too impatient to wait for Black Friday ) and I have a lot to learn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (22/10/20)

You guys are just soooo thoughtful

I wonder if it has my apple wrapped in bacon recipes, or my sausage and mustard wrapped in bacon recipe ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Baj (22/10/20)

Excellent read from one of our locals doing the extraordinary

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Darius1332 (22/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Books from these authors to name a few are always on my re-read list
> 
> Raymond E Feist
> David Gemmell
> ...



I believe the last Shannara book is coming out this month, reread all the old ones last year in preparation. 

If you like those authors, try the Malazan book of the Fallen by Steven Ericson, imho a better fantasy epic than Wheel of Time.

Currently reading the Hyperion Cantos by Dan Simmons.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/10/20)

Darius1332 said:


> I believe the last Shannara book is coming out this month, reread all the old ones last year in preparation.
> 
> If you like those authors, try the Malazan book of the Fallen by Steven Ericson, imho a better fantasy epic than Wheel of Time.
> 
> Currently reading the Hyperion Cantos by Dan Simmons.


Thanks for the update.. Malazan is on my Kindle ... one of those series I still need to get to but I have only heard good things.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (22/10/20)

Baj said:


> Excellent read from one of our locals doing the extraordinary



Thanks for this @Baj. I'll see if I can get hold of it for my brother. He's a cyclist and I'm sure he'll enjoy reading this!

EDIT: I've just seen that it's an ebook - even better for him, but he'll have to wait until I get my Kindle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (24/10/20)

Hooked said:


> Just what I need! I bought an air-fryer a week ago (too impatient to wait for Black Friday ) and I have a lot to learn!


Apologies definitely not to derail in any way. Good one to share. @Hooked if interested perhaps try and get some of these their called air fryer liners or paper parchments. Found them online. Any shape or size available. After a few months use it's a nightmare keeping the bottom properly cleaned. These work great. Just my 2 cents worth wish I'd known about this earlier..
See pics attached.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (24/10/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Apologies definitely not to derail in any way. Good one to share. @Hooked if interested perhaps try and get some of these their called air fryer liners or paper parchments. Found them online. Any shape or size available. After a few months use it's a nightmare keeping the bottom properly cleaned. These work great. Just my 2 cents worth wish I'd known about this earlier..
> See pics attached.



Great idea, thanks @fbb1964. Funny how air-fryers are derailing a thread - again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (26/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 211797


Quote of the month right here!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/11/20)

Was a "blind buy" yesterday (unknown author, unknown genre) but I thoroughly enjoyed this! The writing style is very similar to Carl Hiaasen and reads very easily.




Finished it today, was a miserable cold rainy day... Just how I like it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

Some light reading tonight:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/20)

Im actually in a rut with books. I love the previous works of Stephen King and Dean Koontz. Their newer work's sucked, so i went over to fiction crime. I enjoyed Jeffrey Deaver's book series which i finished. 
So now im looking for something new.

Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eugene10111 (15/11/20)

Well,

Ive got a Lord of the Rings Trilogy bookset, that i would gladly swop for anything vape related you might have.

Books are in a very good condition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (15/11/20)

Started yesterday some motivational reading.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (15/11/20)

alex1501 said:


> Started yesterday some motivational reading.
> View attachment 213762



I started reading the prequel _The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck_ but somehow it didn't appeal to me and I never finished it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/11/20)

For those who have children with ADHD, this might be useful. I came across it in a magazine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/11/20)

Hooked said:


> I started reading the prequel _The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck_ but somehow it didn't appeal to me and I never finished it.


Never bothered with the previous one.
Picked this one based on the title alone. It felt fitting for the end of this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Asterix (15/11/20)

The new Lincoln Lawyer novel, at last.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/11/20)

alex1501 said:


> Started yesterday some motivational reading.
> View attachment 213762


Reminded me of this:


Still want to get a copy, was released almost 12 years ago already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (18/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Reminded me of this:
> View attachment 213871
> 
> Still want to get a copy, was released almost 12 years ago already.



Back in 2012 I wrote a dissertation on that subject, but I think the conclusion is not suitable for this thread.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/20)

I've just finished reading this book written by Scott Kelly, who spent a year in space. It was absolutely fascinating to find out how they live, what they need to do and what a spacewalk entails. There is no way on earth - or space - that I could ever do that!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (9/12/20)

How's this for a book-lover's staircase?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

A brilliant book!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

I had been thinking of buying an e-reader, but these last two weeks have made me re-think. 

Last week a transformer went down and we were without power from about 7a.m. to 3p.m. On Saturday the same transformer went down again and we were without power from Sat. 5p.m. to Sunday 11a.m. . By this time, my mobile's battery had run down, as had my laptop. If I'd had an e-reader, the same would probably have happened. We live in an age where everything needs to be charged.

But - a real book to the rescue! I could read with a small hand-held light. It was fully charged, fortunately, and the charge lasts a long time. What bliss!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (16/2/21)

Not sure what book this is, but this is what the Gr 10's to 12's are reading this year in Afrikaans First Language.






I wanted to comment about the page number but the aunties on facebook sounded very passionate about this subject.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/2/21)

Adephi said:


> Not sure what book this is, but this is what the Gr 10's to 12's are reading this year in Afrikaans First Language.
> 
> View attachment 222726
> 
> ...


Geen wonder hulle is pregnant op 15 nie... ''op skool geleer Pa''

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (16/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Geen wonder hulle is pregnant op 15 nie... ''op skool geleer Pa''



Let's be honest, with the stuff they see on Netflix, Showmax, youtube, facebook, DSTV,.... they can teach dad a few things.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (19/2/21)

I heard something astonishing the other day. Someone told me that she feels guilty when she reads, because it's lazy. 

But when asked if she watches Netflix she nodded vigorously. Sad, isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (22/2/21)

I was lucky enough to buy 14 crime novels (various authors) at only R10 each, from someone who is emigrating. Let the crimes begin!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (25/2/21)

Utter rubbish. I will never buy a book written by Jodi Picoult again. Fiction must at least be realistic but after about 30 pages I delegated this book to the "Donate to SPCA Shop" pile.

The story is of a woman who was one of only about survivors of a plan crash - an emergency landing at an airport. After a night in hospital under observation she was free to go home. The airline offered her a free ticket to wherever she wanted to go. Instead of going home to her husband and children, she took a flight to Egypt where she had been an archeological student 15 years ago.

After being there for three days, she thought that she really should call her family to tell them where she is.

Oh, come on! You've been in a plane crash, you don't go home and neither do you tell your family where you are???? That stretches the bounds of reality!! 

Two Ways? No ways!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/2/21)

An excellent read. A true story of a neurosurgeon who, nearing the end of his 7-year residency, discovers that he has cancer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

Excellent read!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (29/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (30/3/21)

Missed one along the way

Duma key .. Stephen King

Third of the way in and the tension is building, enjoying it a lot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (6/4/21)

I'll admit I'm not big on books. But I'm a Dave Grohl fan. And in October he will be releasing a book.

https://www.davegrohlstoryteller.com/

Pre-order on loot nogal
https://www.loot.co.za/product/hmdg-7200-g560

And this clip released today


Would be something if he does the audiobook as well

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raslin (24/4/21)

Been on audible.com since 2000. Currently re-listening to the Mitch Rapp series by Vince Flynn


----------



## Hooked (27/6/21)

This is a very interesting book from the perspective of Patricia Taylor, whose daughter dated Oscar before he started dating Reeva.

I've often wondered whether Oscar knew that Reeva was in the bathroom. Perhaps he really didn't? However, after reading this book and now knowing more about him, his personality and his behaviour, I no longer have any doubts that he knew he was shooting Reeva.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (18/12/21)

If things are not getting too hectic at work, this should keep me busy over the next few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (19/12/21)

Absolutely fascinating!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/12/21)

Adephi said:


> If things are not getting too hectic at work, this should keep me busy over the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 246671


What’s the Dave Grohl book like?

I’m a massive Foo Fighters fan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> What’s the Dave Grohl book like?
> 
> I’m a massive Foo Fighters fan.



It's wrapped under the Christmas tree. 

But I already have the playlist ready for Saturday.

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7...i=9d8UWel_QbeS5gaTXjJ-bA&utm_source=copy-link

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/21)

Adephi said:


> It's wrapped under the Christmas tree.
> 
> But I already have the playlist ready for Saturday.
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7...i=9d8UWel_QbeS5gaTXjJ-bA&utm_source=copy-link


Now THATS a Christmas playlist!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/12/21)

Finished this last week 







Sitting on my desk in my home office












I'm a sucker for Matthew Reilly books. His writing is very fast paced and I generally finish one of his books in around 2 or 3 days. Very good read if you like action packed storytelling. The Jack West novels (starting with "The Seven Ancient Wonders") has an action packed Indiana Jones vibe.


----------

